# Status of ZFS



## kbw (Nov 25, 2008)

I realise that ZFS is still experimental, but I've not seen any updates for a while.  And I haven't seen any complaints for a while either.

Does anyone know the status of this port and how far down the road it is to becoming stable?

Thanks.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 25, 2008)

the updated ZFS is being put in -HEAD. So you could look at the CVS web for -HEAD to see how far it's coming along but from what I hear ZFS in -HEAd is much more stable then the one in 7.x


----------



## brd@ (Nov 25, 2008)

Check out this thread for more info: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2008-November/000483.html


----------



## kbw (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

